# BIL's biopsy results are in



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

The BIL that buys our bull calves goes in for a biopsy today. He has emphasima and chest ex-rays are a regular part of his yearly checkups. This year there was something there and further testing says it's as large as a golf ball. It wasn't there at all last year and the doctor is sure it's not scar tissue. We're  hoping and praying that it's not cancerous.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 11, 2009)

heres hoping your bil gets good news.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Thewife (May 11, 2009)

Praying all goes well for the BIL.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

Thank you.

He is 77 and has enough health issues to deal with. This just can't be cancerous.  He's the type of guy everyone loves and gets along with.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 11, 2009)

We're all praying for him.  

Keep us posted!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

I will and thank you!


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 11, 2009)

Sending our prayers his way, Kitty


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

Thank you.

I talked to SIL and the procedure went off good. No problems. They will get the results on Thursday.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 12, 2009)

keep us posted.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

I will.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 13, 2009)

Hope Uncle is fine in the end.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

Results are back in. 

It's lung cancer. They do more tests on Tuesday to see if it's spread or what.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Thewife (May 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 14, 2009)

sorry to hear that kitty.i hope they get a good plan going for him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

Thank you.

Further testing will need to be done before they can plan but, surgery is out of the question due to his emphasima.


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 14, 2009)

So sorry Kitty. Give him our best hugs!
Tell him to start putting weight on. He will need it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 15, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 15, 2009)

Oh no!  

Still praying!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 15, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## m.holloway (May 15, 2009)

Oh no! Sorry to hear the bad news. Your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 15, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 21, 2009)

MRI and CT scan results are back. 

The lung cancer has spread and is in his lymph nodes in/by his neck and a couple spots elsewhere. 

Surgery is out due to his emphasyma, chemo won't work. Radiation is the only choice and he's not sure if he's going to do it or not. There is a huge concern about more damage to his lungs and if they hit the esphogus with radiation that won't be good either. He has a big decision to make.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 21, 2009)

sorry to hear that kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 21, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Thewife (May 21, 2009)

So sorry Kitty.


----------



## tygab (May 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I wish him peace and comfort during his decision process.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

